# Issues with Avia during level setting



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey All, I seem to be having an issue while level setting using Avia. Using a Tosh HD-A2 into Yamaha rxv-350 via optical with amp set to surround standard (DD5.1) and Radio Shack33-2050 meter. Internal tones from receiver are more or less in agreement with using similar method on Avia disc. However when I play the tracks that bounce pink noise back and forth between individual channels and subwoofer, here's what I get. They measure left main 70db/sub 70db, right main 70db/sub70db and right surround 70db/sub 70db then center reads 70db/sub 62db and left surround 70db/sub 64db. 

I didn't see anything in the instructions indicating what this may be a symptom of so wondering if others had input. Perhaps it's a glitch with the disc.

Unrelated, when using either the internal tones of the receiver or the Avia tones for level setting all seems good until I play the wideband track which slowly pans clockwise around all 5 channels and exposes issues of continuity between related channels. When doing this and observing the meter at the listening position I see dicrepancies in output +or- 2db from some of the channels. After adjusting output from the offending channels accordingly I get a circular pan that is steady at 70db for whole track and sounds much better in terms of continuity. Should I use this pan track as the reference for level setting or trust the initial settings?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Depending on how fast they're bouncing (haven't watched Avia in a while) the RS meter may be having a hard time keeping up (try switching to "fast" vs "slow" response). The RS meter wasn't designed for accurately measuring the lowest of frequencies, but it will do.

Also, you sub my not be as "quick" as some, needing a split second to hit full levels with a transient signal. Less likely to cause the problem you're describing.

As for your pan, you're getting irregularities based on the interaction of 2 or more speakers. These could be interactions caused by the locality of the speakers to one another, or their combined response in the room (most likely both). Have you treated your room.

What I like to use the pan for is checking timbre matching. Don't fret about the levels if you've set them properly solo (compensating for interaction will hurt more then it helps), listen for a smooth transition between Front-center, and front-back. Tilt your center (rubber door stops work well) and play with the positioning of your surrounds.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

toenail said:


> ... I get a circular pan that is steady at 70db for whole track and sounds much better in terms of continuity. Should I use this pan track as the reference for level setting or trust the initial settings?


I'll say use the individual setting ... :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. 

eugovector- I did try slow vs fast response with no improvement. Also doesn't make sense to me that the meter performed the same task just fine for 3 out of 5 channels, but had repeatable results with diminished sub output only for the left sur/sub and center/sub tracks. The sub "quickness" seems like it shouldn't change for just those two tracks either. Worked fine for the other 3 channels. That is why I find it a bit perplexing.

I think I'll do some A/B comparisons of the different level settings to check for pan irregularities in some DVD titles I'm familiar with. Continuity with the Avia track was all but flawless after I made the adjustments. Seems like this would transfer over to the movie audio tracks as well, but the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure you use the "C" weighting setting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Make sure you use the "C" weighting setting.


I always use C/slow as per intructions on this sight and others, but thanks for the advice. I also do take into account the lack of accuracy at the low end and use the corresponding correction file specific to my meter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

toenail said:


> I think I'll do some A/B comparisons of the different level settings to check for pan irregularities in some DVD titles I'm familiar with. Continuity with the Avia track was all but flawless after I made the adjustments. Seems like this would transfer over to the movie audio tracks as well, but the proof is in the pudding.


As a follow-up, I did get to check some reference scenes that I'm familiar with and can state that the results were in favor of using the pan test from Avia (despite the fact that it was not even intended for that purpose) vs individual channel pink noise (from the receiver or Avia) with regard to level setting for the 5 channels. All transitions from speaker to speaker were much improved, image was able to pass right through me. Even got me to flinch a few times due to the sensation that I would be hit by the object moving toward me. Novelty may wear off after a while, only time will tell. It certainly improves the experience by placing me "in" the action instead of "observing" the action, when the scene calls for it.


----------

